# Fuente de Xbox



## enrique_t (Mar 10, 2006)

me dedico a la reparacion de videojuegos y tengo problemas para reparar una fuente de alimentacion de xbox,,  pudiera aguien orientarme de como conseguir un diagrama de funcionamiento de fuentes para xbox  o en su caso decirme de algunos tips para su reparacion.. gracias a todos de antemano..


----------



## Jocofi (Jul 27, 2006)

Hola, hace unas 5 semanas mi hijo conectó la Xbox a 220 V sin ocupar el transformador de 220/110 V y lamentablementa la fuente de poder se quemo.  
También al igual que tú andaba buscando información del diagrama circuital de la fuente de poder y por suerte hoy encontre un link que también te podría ayudar a solucionar tú problema. Acá te lo dejo y suerte amigo chao.
http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=454908


----------



## Paul Salas (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola!, quisiera ver si alguien me puede ayudar ya que soy nuevo en esto. Tengo una Xbox de un vecino que despues de un corte de corriente quedo muerta (no prende).Yo supongo que el problema está en la fuente, pero al sacarla no le encuentro nada anormal superficialmente,aclaro que es la primer Xbox que abro, al ir viendo voltages la misma marca 160v DC en el primario del T1 pero en el secundario no hay voltage DC sino voltage AC (de 11v a 12v). Como puedo asegurarme que el problema es realmente la fuente?. La fuente es una DPSN-96DP


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola Paul Salas...

Si tienes conocimientos en ingles, esta pagina te servirá o al menos te dará una idea de la presunta falla...

http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=454908

Saludos...


----------



## Apollo (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola a todos:

En esta página encontré que cambiaron la fuente de una XBox 360 a una ATX normal, tal vez se podría hacer el mismo cambio con la tuya para probar.

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Nov 13, 2006)

En si la XboX es una computadora completa , si hasta se puede hacer corre linux en ella
Revisa las resistencias de bajo valor en serie con el primario suelen estar abiertas , 
revisa las tensiones del modulador existe una resistencia de entro 100k y330k que toma del +160 y lo reduce a 8() suele estar abierta
cambia el modulador pwm (el integradito)
saludos


----------



## Car85 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hola, quisiera que alguien me pudiera contestar las siguientes preguntas:
1- Si le pongo una fuente diferente de la que vino originalmente en el xbox (la de otro xbox), se daña?
2- Cuando se daña la fuente por sobrecarga, hay algo mas que se dañe a demas del fusible?, por ejm me tope con un caso de un xbox que a demas del fusible se dañaron otros componentes.
3- Por que no son compatibles las fuentes de poder de las versiones antiguas con las recientes (por asi decirlo)
Le estare muy agradecido a la persona que tenga la amabilidad de responder mis preguntas.


----------



## Thesajim (Nov 26, 2006)

no  se  puede  porque  se quema  la  consala


----------



## Apollo (Nov 26, 2006)

Hola Car85:

1- Si le pongo una fuente diferente de la que vino originalmente en el xbox (la de otro xbox), se daña?
R= Si puedes igualar las tensiones y corriente que exige el Xbox, es factible ponerle otra fuente, pero necesitarías saber que voltajes y corrientes fluyen por cada uno de los pines de conexión de la fuente hacia la Xbox.

2- Cuando se daña la fuente por sobrecarga, hay algo mas que se dañe a demas del fusible?, por ejm me tope con un caso de un xbox que a demas del fusible se dañaron otros componentes.
R= Dependiendo del tipo de descarga o causa de que la fuente se quemara, puede ser solamente el fusible, o pueden dañarse más componentes, sólo haciendopruebas sobre los circuitos de la misma, podrías saberlo.

3- Por que no son compatibles las fuentes de poder de las versiones antiguas con las recientes (por asi decirlo)
R= Por que normalmente entre un modelo y otro (casi en todo tipo de equipos) cambian de manera considerable el número de pines y/o los voltajes de operación, así como la corriente que obtienes de cada fuente.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Zr_ale (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola, hace unas 5 semanas mi hijo conectó la Xbox a 220 V sin ocupar el transformador de 220/110 V y lamentablementa la fuente de poder se quemo.
También al igual que tú andaba buscando información del diagrama circuital de la fuente de poder y por suerte hoy encontre un link que también te podría ayudar a solucionar tú problema. Acá te lo dejo y suerte amigo chao.
http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=454908



quisiera saber si ese tip soluciono el rpoblemq que tenian de la xbox quemada.

Igual estoy en busca de arreglo pues mi hermano la quedo y no quiero abrir el sello de "supuesta garantia" de cual compre la consola. Dado que ahi me dicen que la garantia no cubre quemaduras,y tendria cubrir todos los gastos por mi parte. Asi que prefiero arreglarla yo, dado mi temor que cambien piesas de la consola por otras mas usadas... Porfavor si solamente se quemaron esos tips y no de otras etapas superiores le agradeceria me respondieran


----------



## Estampida (Jul 3, 2008)

Se nota que nunca han visto una fuente Xbox, los integrados de la fuente son recontra desconocidos, si solo se quemo el fusible, enhorabuena, pero si no,y de colmo en tu ciudad no existe un servicio tecnico especializado para ello, lo veo de cuadritos, lo que hice es dejar su fuente para otra oportunidad y conectarle a una fuente AT, ya que lo unico que tiene es que regula 5V y 12 V, y  a jugar hasta comprarme otra.


----------



## santiago (Jul 4, 2008)

enrique_t que amperaje y que voltages maneja la fuente?

saludos


----------



## barrett (Nov 17, 2009)

hola quisiera que me ayudaran ya que se me quemo la fuente de xbox 1 y ya cambie los fusibles pero existen 2 varistores que se quemaron pero no se de que valor son ya que se chamuscaron.


----------



## cantu (Dic 27, 2010)

barrett dijo:


> hola quisiera que me ayudaran ya que se me quemo la fuente de xbox 1 y ya cambie los fusibles pero existen 2 varistores que se quemaron pero no se de que valor son ya que se chamuscaron.



El varistor es un 241D140 (140 volts ) y el fusible que seguro se quemo uno de 8A.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2010)

Cantu, la pregunta que estás contestando tiene más de un año y el autor sólo posteó eso en el foro.
No creo que vaya a leer la respuesta que le diste 

Saludos


----------



## hember (Sep 23, 2022)

Tengo una Xbox one fat, no encendía desmonte la fuente de poder y encontré capacitores inflado, 3  capacitores de 2200mf y 1 de 1500mf, los reemplace igual la fuente no enciende, al medir componente encontré 2 MOSFET dañados, psmn4r6-60ps el cual no encuentro, el cual los reemplace por irf1010, ahora la fuente enciende, pero al conectarla ala parte de atrás de Xbox, se apaga le piloto de color naranja,  me imagino que no enciende la Xbox, porque no son los MOSFET originales, si alguien sabe de un reemplazo le estaré muy agradecido, les dejo un datasheet del componente. Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 25, 2022)

Los que colocaste tiene un RDSon un tanto superior, pero en todo caso calentaría mas que nada...

Debe haber algo mas deteriorado, ya sea resistencias y otros capacitores.

Prueba colocando un a cargar en la/las salida/s de la fuente SIN conectarla a la consola.

Esos MOSFet son de bajo voltaje, dónde se encuentran?


----------

